
NYU study: Facebook's content moderation efforts are 'grossly inadequate' - elsewhen
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/07/nyu-study-facebooks-content-moderation-efforts-are-grossly-inadequate/
======
newintellectual
They should stop trying to be nannies to over a billion people, period.

~~~
totony
Everyone should stop being nannies.

